# No POOPS!



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

He might be eating the poop. I'd keep an eye on him and would notify the vet to keep him/her on standby.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

eat drink pee poop, one of those missing something is wrong. Have you worked him really hard ? Feed him soup tonight. IE couple gallons of water with just enough grain and beat pulp to get him to drink it all. I wouldnt feed him anything but extrememly soaked beet pulp till he goes.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

how old is your horse? Is your horse running a fever?


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

If one of my horses didn't appear to have pooped, I would go on high alert. With good gut sounds and appetite, I would feel somewhat "relieved", but I would vigilantly monitor them.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I'm like Missy May - I go on panic alert if any of mine don't poop. 
The gut sounds are a good sign but horses will often initially still eat when they have a blockage or pain. 
Agree be careful how much you feed him in until things are normal again - just soupy stuff would be safest.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

The reason I asked for the age is because an older horse may not poop as much as a younger horse and then I ask about a fever because that is one of the first things I check when something is off.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Unless he is being kept in a stall you can't tell this for sure. Keep him inside for a day and check.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Do you have yard birds? My chickens make quick work of Gunner's poo in his pen .. 

After that, I second his maybe eating his poo ..


----------



## Wyndrunner (Mar 29, 2013)

I agree with Miss May... I would be on high alert, never a bad idea to be vigilant when you are unsure of your horse's health. I am lucky, my vet lives next door to my ranch so he makes regular walk over visits. In your case I would at least call your vet and let them know what is going on and see what they have to say and what you should do.

Good luck to you and your horse!!


----------



## MAG1723 (Jul 24, 2012)

Between 10 o'clock and 4:30, he pooped about four to six times ( its hard to tell EXACTLY in a sandy paddock, and he tends to run his poops over). I was ready to phone the vet. I put water in his stall to encourage him to drink. He is good. thanks everyone! FarmPny, he is 24 but acts like a little stallion


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

Does he have access to a salt block? If not, get him on as sometimes having the salt around will encourage him to drink more, especially since he is a senior horse


----------

